# Fishing Rod Building Tips



## FERNANDO (Nov 11, 2009)

EXCELENT SITE,SO MUCH KNOWLEDGE,THANK YOU

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## Rems_Heiny (Mar 8, 2010)

I was trying to use a foil wrapped nylon thread and found it impossible to pull the tag end under the wraps using my method.
Seeing your method of using a different thread "loop" to pull under the last five or six wraps to secure the tag end looks like the solution to my challenge.

Thank you!


----------



## Sudin (Jul 9, 2010)

hello. i like to ask u about the "dryer" can i buy it from u..if u don't mind..i'am looking for this things for long times


----------



## walleyeguy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome guide. This is really a great start for someone who wants to build their own rod.


----------



## Aaron2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Guys this is the simplest yet complete explanation I hae found.
I will be passing this onto my mate's.
Thank's

Im off to make my first rod.
cant wait till I can make one for my son.


----------



## Floyd_Reynolds (Aug 9, 2010)

The last rod i build was about 50 years ago. After reading your artical I think I will try again THANKS


----------



## matthew_tate (Oct 8, 2010)

i thought this was a good site i was interested in making my own rod and this was the best 1 that explained it step by step


----------



## Richard_Meeks (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the word
I am looking for a place I can buy telescoping rods that I can build my own poles with
Anybody know a manufacture that well sell me direct
Thanks


----------



## dom (Dec 8, 2010)

Great guide guys. How do I know the right type of finishing epoxy? I'm in south africa, so rather than a brandname would like to know what properties to look out for.
Thanks


----------



## Clint1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice article Taylor. Lays it out nice and simple. I started making some of my own a few years ago. My reason was I couldn't find a perch rod for winter or summer that functioned the way I wanted it too. I found that by taking a fiberglass composite blank, putting it in a drill, and sanding the tip down I was able to create a rod that has a super soft tip that works almost like a spring bobber and enough has enough backbone to bring in the biggest walleye. Other problem with perch rods is the eyes are always so small. Especially the tips and that creates a problem when there's ice on the line. Instead of a normal tip, I use a single foot spinning guide. For summer perch on DL, we'd find the fish were in the trees. Problem we had there was most ultra light rods allow the fish enough time during the hook set to get wrapped up in the debris on the lake bottom. I found by using a 5 1/2 foot ugly stick blank and sanding down the tip like we do on our ice rods we created a rod with a spring bobber type tip, but enough backbone that when you'd set the hook the rod would pull the fish 2 or 3 feet off the bottom and get them out of the debris. Our summer catch treat increased dramatically. 

Just a couple more reasons to get into making your own rods your way.


----------



## william3 (Jan 6, 2011)

that was amazing but i dont want to be a pain but if i wanted to make a diffrent sort of rod thets say a beach rod. Because i really want to make a beach caster rod pleace can u put a diffrent step by step guide on nmakeing diffrent sorts of rods.

thank u ever so much


----------



## Thomas_Maraschiello (Feb 18, 2011)

I used rod tip glue a few times and the tip was'nt secure.After reading your article I will use 2 ton epoxy on my project.I'm converting a shakespeare ugly stick "Dypsey diver"10 foot rod into a Musky rod.I cut off 20 inches from the tip,and filled the top section with gorrila glue to make it a solid tip again and Put Pacific bay salt water stainless steel braced guides and tip top on it.I wrapped the guides with 30LB Stren braided line,because I want the rod to last under stress.I think braided line is superior to guide wrap.I had a rod with wire wrapped guides once,why not use superline.Thank you for the great article.


----------



## Luke1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice write up! I have always wonder about doing this, but I usually only here of people making fly rods. I might have to give this a try.


----------



## Duane_D (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks for the great artical. Now i have a better understanding of what Iam doing . Thanks agian great job.


----------



## Car.l (May 27, 2012)

Can you shorten a 6' Rod to a 5' Rod From the Butt and not the Tip. I like the action and rating but people around want to just hack it off the tip area and that will make it more like a broom handle


----------



## Car.l (May 27, 2012)

Car.l on Sun, 27th May 2012 8:57 am 

Can you shorten a 6′ Rod to a 5′ Rod From the Butt and not the Tip. I like the action and rating but people around want to just hack it off the tip area and that will make it more like a broom handle


----------



## Car.l (May 27, 2012)

Car.l on Tue, 29th May 2012 5:44 pm 

Car.l on Sun, 27th May 2012 8:57 am 
Can you shorten a 6′ Rod to a 5′ Rod From the Butt and not the Tip. I like the action and rating but people around want to just hack it off the tip area and that will make it more like a broom handle


----------

